# Wartime bomb found in a potato in Billingham



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2014)

You couldn't make this up 

The KP crisp factory (biggest in the world, and my old employer!  ) was evacuated on Saturday after they found a bomb in a potato  

http://www.itv.com/news/tyne-tees/story/2014-06-28/bomb-disposal-teams-at-teesside-business-park/

That is all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 7, 2014)

How big was the potato?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 7, 2014)

Feckin 'ell...

Bomb in a potato. 
Jeez if we'd only had those potatoes over here 170 years ago..








I apologise for that joke....

It is of course inexcusable to joke about such things....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2014)

That's like a ten minute walk from where my fucking son is.  

On the plus side, some Teesside EDL nobs are from cowpen and would be taken out should anyone mishandle the potato.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Actually If its moved to Belasis it's still near Cowpen but not a ten min walk from family. I thought it was still on Cowpen industrial estate. Shows how much I keep up with the times.

One for the local news headline thread though?


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Actually If its moved to Belasis it's still near Cowpen but not a ten min walk from family. I thought it was still on Cowpen industrial estate. Shows how much I keep up with the times.
> 
> One for the local news headline thread though?


I didn't even realise it had moved. I assumed they'd just renamed Cowpen Lane Ind Est.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2014)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Feckin 'ell...
> 
> Bomb in a potato.
> Jeez if we'd only had those potatoes over here 170 years ago..



Resists temptation...



everyone gets one...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> I didn't even realise it had moved. I assumed they'd just renamed Cowpen Lane Ind Est.



I could be wrong... it defo used to be at Cowpen Ind Est but my knowledge of that is 20 years old... Belasis is a newer industrial estate at the other end of Cowpen Lane as if going towards Port Clarence / Transporter Bridge way.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I could be wrong... it defo used to be at Cowpen Ind Est but my knowledge of that is 20 years old... Belasis is a newer industrial estate at the other end of Cowpen Lane as if going towards Port Clarence / Transporter Bridge way.


Ever been in the pub at the end of the road? Turn right out of the ind est, head to the bottom then on the right before the bridge?

They used to have strippers on on a Friday afternoon 

I imagine it was a bit rough in there. Never been.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 8, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Ever been in the pub at the end of the road? Turn right out of the ind est, head to the bottom then on the right before the bridge?
> 
> They used to have strippers on on a Friday afternoon
> 
> I imagine it was a bit rough in there. Never been.



If you turn right out of the industrial estate (onto cowpen lane) it takes you to the three horseshoes in Cowpen Bewley which is a bit posh so doubt had strippers on.... there isn't a pub the other direction but there's the ICI club there. My dad used to play dominoes in there on a thursday when he was still alive. I know there's pubs with strippers past Port Clarence, or used to be.

I can't think of what bridge you mean so you must be thinking of a different road.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 8, 2014)

> a suspected wartime bomb was found





> Police said the device was lodged in a potato and resembled a war time bomb.


So they're not even sure it was a bomb? Could it have been a saxophone? I once left my saxophone at Southgate tube and the police thought it was a bomb, so, y'know, it's happened before...

("bomb found in potato thread" quickly tangents into "where is that? Do you remember that pub, near the bridge...?" )


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 8, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> If you turn right out of the industrial estate (onto cowpen lane) it takes you to the three horseshoes in Cowpen Bewley which is a bit posh so doubt had strippers on.... there isn't a pub the other direction but there's the ICI club there. My dad used to play dominoes in there on a thursday when he was still alive. I know there's pubs with strippers past Port Clarence, or used to be.
> 
> I can't think of what bridge you mean so you must be thinking of a different road.


Port Clarence, aye.

The Three Horseshoes is a nice pub


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think you're confusing the Belasis ind est with the Cowpen one. Or maybe it was me doing the confusing because the crispy used to be at cowpen but has apparently moved.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 8, 2014)

e2a mystery solved. kp foods is still on cowpen ind est. But you were talking about leaving the estate and turning right onto cowpen bewley road (which leads to port clarence) where I was on about cowpen lane which leads to cowpen bewley. phew. 

I've been in the one with strippers. over twenty years ago though. it mainly catered for blokes working at the docks. or on a friday lunch time I mean.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## trabuquera (Jul 8, 2014)

wow, Smash has really changed since my day.


----------

